# Extended Deadline for Commercial Permits on Upper Colorado River above State Bridge



## Hannah_at_BLM (Oct 20, 2010)

*BLM seeks applications to provide commercial opportunities on the Upper Colorado River *


KREMMLING, Colo. – In an effort to ensure a variety of recreational opportunities are available within the Upper Colorado River Special Recreation Management Area, the Bureau of Land Management Kremmling Field Office is encouraging special recreation permit applications from commercial entities that can provide unique opportunities for the public. 


In particular, the office is looking for applications from guides and outfitters that provide fishing trips for special populations or people with disabilities; accredited universities seeking to incorporate visits to the area into its coursework; or other opportunities not currently available, either for the general public or for underserved populations.


“We recently completed a detailed review of commercial opportunities on the Upper Colorado River from Reeder Creek Fishing Access to the State Bridge Recreation Site and identified that providing additional opportunities could be beneficial to the public,” said BLM Kremmling Field Manager Stephanie Odell. “We are seeking applications from those who can help provide these opportunities to the public.”


The Kremmling Field Office managed 61 river-related commercial recreation permits during the 2014 season. There were also five event permits and letters of agreement for two additional groups. The commercial recreation permits currently allow guided floatboating (this includes raft, kayak, stand up paddle boarding) trips, guided fishing trips, kayak and stand up paddle boarding instruction, vehicle shuttles, and equipment rentals. The field office received an additional 15 applications for similar activities in August when it opened the application process for 2015. 


“These commercial operators provide a critical service to the public by providing expertise, equipment and transportation,” Odell said. “This second application period for 2015 targets additional opportunities not currently permitted.” 


Additional information, including specifics about how to apply, is available online at: Special Recreation Permits or by calling Hannah Schechter, (970) 724-3008.


Permit applications for the Colorado River from Reeder Creek Fishing Access to State Bridge should be returned to the BLM no later than Dec. 31.


----------

